# Kingwood



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

This is a call that does prey distress from birds to pups and everything in between.
Kingwood is solid, dense and strong. This call has a very easy to use toneboard.
















$30 to anywhere in the US and I'll pay the postage.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice call..


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking call !! I have never tried Kingwood.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words.

Stonegod, Here is a C&P about Kingwood:

*"Kingwood is an exotic wood that is light to dark violet brown with lighter and darker stripes of purple. Also called Violetwood or Violete. Bright luster, fine texture and is very stable in service. Very hard and heavy. Takes a high natural polish and develops patina as it ages. Fairly rare. Can be used for inlay, turning, fancy accessories. Kingwood comes from Brazil"*

It's fairly expensive and is probably why we don't see more calls turned from it. The sound qualities makes the extra expence well worthwhile in my opinion. Of course the beauty is nice too!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice weasel. Top notch there. I really like kingwood. I have made a few calls from it. It machines like a dream, sounds great, and looks great.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, Ok another wood order coming up. LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SG, not to take over Weasels post, but I have been looking at some and it prices higher than cocobolo or some of the other rosewoods. it is from brazil so I am sure in a short time it will start to be alot more rare.But as for right now not close to the rarity of bois de rose or snakewood.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Prairiewolf nailed it. Not even close to the cost of Bois De Rose. If you want a call turned from rare wood, get on Prairiewolf's list.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

*This call is sold!*


----------

